# My 6ft long project with lots of pics and questions.



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi there. Thought I'd share my 6ft long project.
Sketched out what I had in mind first of all, went with an over head brace for my lighting, it also has a hidden bracket for suspending the light. 


Double checked my dimensions and got a guy at work to make it (we have a family run fab shop)


I then primed and pained it



My iquatics 5ft light


It has 2 14k marine whites, 2 blue plus and a purple bulb. 
I know this is way over kill for cichlids so I think i may just run one white and one blue? Thoughts?


Hanging kit 


Next I picked up some external mdf board 12mm thick for the tank to sit on, I've had 2 cut. And some hinges for the cabinets. (Going for a rural rustic look).


I returned these and when for ones slightly longer.
Also got some styrofoam for the base, 10mm thick.

With the board will one at 12mm be ok to support the tank or double up so it will be 24mm? 
And with the polystyrene shall I use one at 10mm or double up and go with 20mm? Cheers


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

If your tank is acrylic (or glass without bottom trim) 12mm (BTW your picture of MDF is known as plywood here in the colonies)  will be fine, the 10mm foam is good as well.

If your tank is glass with bottom trim, you don't need the plywood as long as the bottom edge rests entirely on the metal framework, again the 10mm foam is good.

Your project is pretty good looking.

Joe


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. The tank is glass. I think I'm going to use both boards. Mainly because I've got no other use for it haha. It's 16mm thick also not 12mm.


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Tough crowd lol


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

cichliduk said:


> Tough crowd lol


Eh, not really. I think you'll find this forum is a little less active than some other forums you may be in. Some people only log in a handful of times a week.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Not a tough crowd, but you have already decided what to do in answer to your own questions. If your have other questions, I am sure helpful responses will soon follow.


Joe


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Are you going to skin the stand? If so with what?

As far as your lighting question, play with the different setups. If you like all bulbs on at once then go with that. If you like it better with only 1 white and 1 blue, go with that. It really depends on what you are trying to achieve with your tank and what lighting affects you like best. I went with an actinic blue in front of my white because I liked the affect it had on the tank. It is only a slight difference, but I liked it better than the white in front.

If you can, play with the height of the light above the water as well. My lights are further above the water's surface to allow for more of a shimmering affect from the water surface movement. I tried lower and higher, it may just be me and my old eyes, but I liked the affects I saw.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice to see someone else from the UK :thumb: BTW the pic of the wood is ply & not MDF TBH I wouldn't use MDF near anywhere that could get wet or damp as it just turns to mush


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

More pictures and updates. opcorn:


----------

